# end of second trimester fatigue ??



## Cleo (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm 25+3 and I've started feeling tired / sleepy for the last few days (usually after my lunch).  I usually sleep about 8 hours a night but have found that with the recent fatigue I sometimes have a 2 hour nap in the afternoon - seems like a a lot ?!?.  Has anyone else had any experience of this ?.  I know that some women get tired towards the end of the pregnancy but 25 weeks is hardly the end 
Thanks x


----------



## LeeLee (Dec 31, 2013)

My daughter (non-D) spent the second half of both pregnancies feeling utterly exhausted.  Building a baby is hard work!  I hope this is just a blip for you and you feel a bit more energetic soon - but don't panic if you don't.  Talk to your care team, they will have heard it all before.  Hope all goes well.


----------



## Cleo (Dec 31, 2013)

Many thanks for your feedback LeeLee, much appreciated.  My next appointment is on 6 Jan with nurse and midwife so I'll mention it to both of them.  And yes .... Building a baby IS hard work ..... But I'm staying focused on the end result, I'm sure it will all be worth it  .  My tummy has started "moving" now when the baby moves..... It's such a great feeling ...  
Xx


----------



## Katya (Jan 7, 2014)

Cleo, im in exactly the same boat although with a toddler unable to take a nap in the afternoon- i'm jealous! I have just been put on iron tablets as my levels were borderline which could explain some of my feelings of tiredness! Not long left now for us both so like you am just trying to stay focused!! How did your appt go yesterday?


----------



## Cleo (Jan 8, 2014)

Katya said:


> Cleo, im in exactly the same boat although with a toddler unable to take a nap in the afternoon- i'm jealous! I have just been put on iron tablets as my levels were borderline which could explain some of my feelings of tiredness! Not long left now for us both so like you am just trying to stay focused!! How did your appt go yesterday?



Thanks Katy - the appointment went well - I saw the DSN and the midwife.  I discussed my recent insulin resistance with the DSN which was good and the midwife measured by belly (26 Cm at 26 weeks - phew!) and listened to baby's heart beat, so it all went well.  I have my 28 week growth scan on 23 jan so I'm hoping he won't be measuring too big by then .... 

How Are you feeling ? Hope all is well.  I'm having to have carb free breakfasts now (natural yogurt with berries) using a 3:1 ratio - my body can't handle carbs in the morning .  The fatigue comes and goes but other than that I'm feeling ok.... Just hope it continues for a bit longer 
X


----------



## Katya (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm good thanks, have my 28 week scan on 14th and like you hoping everything measures up ok!!! Ratio for breakfast is 4.5:1 so still managing cereal, it's evening and early hours of morning when my resistance is at it's worst and I've had some horrible stubborn highs! Like you fundal measurement is spot on so keeping everything crossed for next Tuesday. 

Good news is that despite section last time, as long as baby measures ok and there are no health complications they've told me I can be induced again  xx


----------



## Cleo (Jan 9, 2014)

Great news Katy ! 
I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you on the 14th.  
Hope your evening and early hours of the morning resistance is not too bad - it's amazing how type 1 and pregnancy affects us ALL so differently - there really is no logic to it what so ever! 
Just a quick question out of interest : for the growth scans do you know if they are more concerned about one particular measurement over the other ?.  I know that they measure head and abdomen circumference and femur length but not sure whether one measurement is more "important" than another.  I know I'm probably splitting hairs ..... 
X


----------



## Katya (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't remember there being one that they relied upon more than the other, although I suppose it just shows whether things are growing in proportion to one another and obviously allows them to give you an approximate weight (although I know that there is a margin of error) levels aren't awful but I do find myself not being so hard on myself this time round for those slightly raised levels... Don't find I have the time with a 2.5 year old, a full time job, a house for sale and a husband who works shifts to contend with.. Lol! Finishing work for 2 weeks annual on 21st feb and start mat leave on 11th march- can't come
Soon enough xx


----------



## AlisonF (Jan 9, 2014)

Cleo, they tend to focus on abdominal circumference because if baby is getting big because of diabetes that tends to be where they lay down the extra weight.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks for clarifying AlisonF - thats what I suspected, but wasn't sure.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 9, 2014)

Katya said:


> I don't remember there being one that they relied upon more than the other, although I suppose it just shows whether things are growing in proportion to one another and obviously allows them to give you an approximate weight (although I know that there is a margin of error) levels aren't awful but I do find myself not being so hard on myself this time round for those slightly raised levels... Don't find I have the time with a 2.5 year old, a full time job, a house for sale and a husband who works shifts to contend with.. Lol! Finishing work for 2 weeks annual on 21st feb and start mat leave on 11th march- can't come
> Soon enough xx



just saw your response now. As alisonF suggested, abdomen is the 'main' one.

i'm sure you're doing great -I feel the combination of type 1 and pregnancy is a full time job in itself - I cant imagine having to look after a 2.5 year old, having a house for sale and your husbands work shifts!
we're almost there ! xx


----------

